# Glow Plug and DPF issue



## adri (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi all,

I have a 2009 X3 2.0d that I have purchased used four months ago. Car is mainly used in the City and has 117,000 kms. Yesterday as I was driving on a freeway I got a DPF engine warning light on the dash. I have run my Carly app and I saw a Glow Plug fault as well as the DPF. I have cleared the faults and the light has turned off on the Dash. This morning I have done another Diagnostic and I have the following faults:

Glow plug cylinder 2, control
Code: 004A5E
Abgasrueckfuehrsteller position, long-term drift
Code: 0040A4
Abgasrueckfuehrsteller position sensor signal
Code: 004CAE
Abgasrueckfuehr control, control deviation
Code: 004507

The DPF light has not come back on but I am suspecting that if I do nothing about the Glow Plug the DPF issue will come back, as possibly it is caused by the Glow Plug at start.

The car seems to be running fine, apart from an exaust noise/rattle when accellerating fast.

Can someone please advice what is the best way to fix this?

Thank you heaps,
Adri


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

The commonsensical connection between GP fault and DPF is engine operating temperature controlled by the engine coolant thermostat.

Too low operating temperature may have the GP's come on in Partial Load Heating for emissions constrol and smooth running. Too low operating temperature WILL PREVENT DPF regeneration.

_Abgasrueckfuehrsteller_ may be Exhaust Gas Recirculation


----------

